#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Научные книги по истории буддизма

## Ассаджи

Доброго времени!

Есть ли хоть одна непредвзятая книга по истории буддизма на русском языке?

----------


## Поляков

> Доброго времени!
> 
> Есть ли хоть одна непредвзятая книга по истории буддизма на русском языке?


Непредвзятые в каком смысле?

----------


## Tiop

Ассаджи, в начале XX в. были переведены несколько работ и переводов Т. Рис-Девидса, среди них была и "Буддийская Индия" (1903 г.).

А какую из книг по этой теме Вы бы назвали непредвзятой ? (В мировой науке).

----------


## Ассаджи

> Непредвзятые в каком смысле?


ПРЕДВЗЯТЫЙ, предвзятая, предвзятое; предвзят, предвзята, прдвзято (книжн.). Основанный на предубеждении, заранее, до ознакомления с сущностью чего-н., принятый, являющийся плодом какого-н. предрасположения. Предвзятая мысль. Предвзятое суждение. Предвзятая точка зрения. Его суждения очень предвзяты. Предвзято (нареч.) судить.

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/967302

----------


## Поляков

> ПРЕДВЗЯТЫЙ, предвзятая, предвзятое; предвзят, предвзята, прдвзято (книжн.). Основанный на предубеждении, заранее, до ознакомления с сущностью чего-н., принятый, являющийся плодом какого-н. предрасположения. Предвзятая мысль. Предвзятое суждение. Предвзятая точка зрения. Его суждения очень предвзяты. Предвзято (нареч.) судить.
> 
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/967302


Это понятно. А в вашем случае, что значит "непредвзятая книга по истории буддизма"? Автора тхеравадина?

----------


## лесник

> Доброго времени!
> 
> Есть ли хоть одна непредвзятая книга по истории буддизма на русском языке?


Не знаю, бывают ли в принципе непредвзятые книги по истории религии, но у Торчинова, например, более-менее объективный взгляд в его книгах. Вообще лучше искать книги по истории буддизма в конкретных регионах, а не в целом. Больше шансов, имхо.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, в начале XX в. были переведены несколько работ и переводов Т. Рис-Девидса, среди них была и "Буддийская Индия" (1903 г.).


Хотелось бы, чтобы была книга с подробным исследованием общей истории буддизма.




> А какую из книг по этой теме Вы бы назвали непредвзятой ? (В мировой науке).


Мне больше всего нравится книга Руперта Гетина "Основы буддизма"

http://www.amazon.com/Foundations-Bu.../dp/0192892231
http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductExtract.asp?PID=7461

В инете есть:

P.V. Bapat
2500 Years Of Buddhism

http://www.quangduc.com/English/hist...2500years.html

Original versions of entries by Peter Harvey for Encyclopedia of Buddhism, edited by Damien Keown and Charles S. Prebish, London and New York, Routledge, 2007

http://www.sunderland.ac.uk/buddhist/originaleob.pdf

Hirakawa Akira, Paul Groner    
A History of Indian Buddhism: From Sakyamuni to Early Mahayana

http://www.questia.com/PM.qst?a=o&d=45650771

David J. Kalupahana
A HISTORY OF BUDDHIST PHILOSOPHY
Continuities and Discontinuities

http://www.questia.com/PM.qst?a=o&d=65394022

Buddhism, an introduction

This document is a draft of a chapter from a forthcoming book, Anthology of Scriptures of World Religions, by John Powers and James Fieser, to be published by McGraw-Hill Publications in 1997.

http://dspace.anu.edu.au/html/1885/41910/buddhism.html

----------


## Ассаджи

> Это понятно. А в вашем случае, что значит "непредвзятая книга по истории буддизма"? Автора тхеравадина?


Нет, просто непредвзятая книга.

----------


## Galina

Буддизм: история, каноны, культура.   Серафим Сидоров. 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2309615/


Буддизм. Каноны. История. Искусство. 
 А. М. Стрелков, Е. А. Торчинов, М. В. Монгуш, С. В. РЯбов 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3093623/

*История буддизма. Будон Ринчендуб.* (Индия и Тибет), Heidelberg 1931,
Перевод с тибетского Е.Е. Обермиллера, перевод с английского
 А.М. Донца. -СПб,: "Евразия", 1999-336 стр.- (Пилигрим).
ISBN-5-8071-0025-5
"История буддизма" написана в 1322 г. выдающимся тибетским историком и кодификатором Будоном Ринчендубом (1290-1364).

*http://lirs.ru/lib/obermiller/Histor...Donec,1999.pdf* - ссылка с форума: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1242.html

----------


## Поляков

> Нет, просто непредвзятая книга.


Интересно, должна же существовать буддийская историография. Может кто сталкивался?

----------


## Tiop

Ассаджи, спасибо, ничего подобного на русском языке, конечно, нет.

----------


## Tiop

Книги С. Сидорова и Будона Ринчендуба являются взглядом на буддизм "из Тибета". Книгу коллектива авторов не читал, но т.к. большинство из них (кроме Е.А. Торчинова, специалиста по кит. буддизму) связаны с тибетским буддизмом, видимо, там тоже Тибет на почётном месте.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А кто-нить может развернуто рассказать о впечатлениях от книги Серафима Сидорова? Когда-то я встречался с автором, теперь хочу узнать, стоит ли читать, а, соответственно, и покупать эту книгу.

----------


## рабдан

Могу сказать об этой книге как её редактор и соавтор.

В ней собраны очень разные материалы. Где то написанные Серафимом, где  - то мной где -то анонимные и не очень переводы "бурятской эпохи " и прочее.  

Соответственно книга весьма "неоднородна". Мне как редактору и соавтору она досталась в уже "готовом" почти виде. Что то то радикально менять было поздно. 
Да и задумывалась она немного в ином виде. Как род энциклопедии, когда компелятивный её характер был оправдан. Там много ляпов в макете и прочем. 

Издательство пару лет не издававшее эту книгу вдруг в кратчайшие сроки решило всё таки её издать....

----------


## Galina

Рабдан!
Если не затруднит, расскажите немного о Серафиме Сидорове.
Книга действительно написана на высоком содержательном уровне и отличается детальной подачей материала. Пока только пролистала. Читать начну в ноябре.
Спасибо.

----------


## рабдан

Вполне достойный и очень талантливый человек. Сейчас живёт в леревне под Пензой, откуда собственно родом. Когаа то учился в питерской духовнои   семинарии.. потом всё бросил и уехал в Бурятию.  Один из основателей ДО там.. Сейчас правда от всех "общин" отошёл в принципе. И уже достаточно давно.
Долго жил в Москве, хороший тибетский врач. Как и положено таланту обладает некоторысм страностями .
Но в общем человек безусловноочень искренний, со множеством "собственных неортодоксальных идей".

----------


## Tiop

рабдан, но Вы согласны, что эта книга излагает буддизм так, как он понимается в Тибете? 

Насчёт высокого содержательного уровня, не знаю, что под этим подразумевается, но а) там не излагаются научные данные, это не научное издание; б) довольно кратко даются общие сведения по разным периодам буддизма ( основное внимание к индо-тибетскому региону).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Эта книга излагает буддизм так, как его понимает автор книги :Smilie: .

----------

